# SpoonfulOfBromide / Liz Davis



## Shadow Fox (May 6, 2014)

Autistic transwoman who is full-on obsessed with defunct tryhard webcomic Shredded Moose and is convinced that its disappearance from the internet was due to an SJW conspiracy.  Wished to create her own LOLOL RANDUMB! webcomic about a transwoman and a gay robot working at a coffee enema shop (???) in a post-apocalyptic world run by SJWs.  Has sought out help from artists to draw this comic for her but ends up driving them away due to melodrama.

Thirty-page SA thread here.  What makes this thread magical is the Goku's Pants meme and Liz's insane overreaction to it: a goon draws Goku's legs but runs out of room on the page for his torso, and for whatever reason the rest of the thread latches onto this.  Around page 7 of the thread, Liz starts bitching about how forced and unfunny the meme is and whines about her dream being raped and shit on, etc. etc.  Refuses to go to therapy because making the webcomic was going to be her therapy, she was "going to let [her] madness write the comic", and "no therapist is better than yourself."

Liz sends crazy PMs to the goon responsible for Goku's Legs, accusing him of doing it to intentionally destroy her webcomic and turn a profit.  Somehow.

Another goon reveals that they were one of the people Liz contacted to draw her comic; Liz apparently TMI'd at the person and then started pushing her to contact Shredded Moose's author on some social networking website, which the goon refused to do.  Over the course of their exchanges, Liz somehow became convinced that the goon was threatening her with the goon's Polish husband and their cats.

Then Liz decides that she's going to embrace the soul-destroying Goku's Pants meme and incorporate it into her comic.  To this end, she sets up a Patreon fundraiser to help her earn money to hire an artist and mass-produce Goku pants.

Liz is banned from SA shortly thereafter.

Has a tumblr.  



Spoiler


----------



## Enig (May 6, 2014)

I'ma say this in large, bold text to help people out here:

*LIZ DAVIS IS ROBERT WAYNE STILES.*

Robert was going ballistic at people like me and Introman for nearly two weeks due to Shredded Moose. He thought he could hold Ronnie Filyawn accountable for why SM is not made any more. And, at the end of his insanity, which somehow drug random /co/mrades into the mess during the proceedings, he thought he could make his own SM clone, which turned into Watch Ur Mouth, of which it took him four artists in a row just to get one that didn't leave after one run of insanity.


----------



## KatsuKitty (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for that info. We already got a rika thread in that case.


----------

